# work in egypt



## anto100 (Aug 29, 2008)

can anyone help am moving to egypt in feb 09 have already bought 2 apartments in hurghada but dont know what to do about work im a motorcycle mechanic and run my own shop in ireland that is to be sold soon am very into boats and will be in hurghada on sept 14-1oct and would lije to meet up with people from the forum i have a friend in cairo who tattoos but not for me


----------

